# Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings?



## Jessa (Apr 1, 2002)

which do you prefer?

  i've never actually SEEN harry potter.......but as i am so obsessed with LOTR, it's proabably better n e way


----------



## Legolas (Apr 1, 2002)

jess there actually a thread exactly like this in the HP section...shall we ask a mod weeeely nicely to merge them?
:flash:


----------



## Shaun (Apr 2, 2002)

Well if its in the Harry Potter section its going to be biased towards Harry Potter so here it might be more unbiased. But merging them here might be good.

Anyway, I voted LOTR. Have seen both movies and definetly liked LOTR better. Harry Potter is just not my kind of thing (the only reason I didn't fall asleep in it was it was too loud), though it might be good for young kids and those who are like young kids . And I have absolutely no interest in reading the HP books.


----------



## Legolas (Apr 2, 2002)

LOTR definitely...HP just seems a bit...simple after you've read LOTR
:flash:


----------



## Arc_Angel (Apr 2, 2002)

LOTR, LOTR, LOTR, LOTR !!!!! hee hee


----------



## Kitty (Apr 2, 2002)

harry potter was a farce(****)

lord of the rings had orlando bloom

no compertition

had to vote for the fit guy


----------



## Legolas (Apr 2, 2002)

only cos he looks like hm-hm lynch-guy right Kitty? hehe
:flash:


----------



## Jessa (Apr 2, 2002)

LOTR was way way way way way way way way way way better


----------



## DCBastien (Apr 2, 2002)

LOTR but it was tough


----------



## nic (Apr 2, 2002)

LOTRs bored the heck out of me by the end and I've only seen the start of Harry Potter.

I voted that I didn't like neither


----------



## Legolas (Apr 3, 2002)

nic I'm shocked!
:flash:


----------



## nic (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas _
> * nic I'm shocked!
> :flash: *



Sorry Leggy


----------



## Legolas (Apr 3, 2002)

nah dont wory 'bout it u can't like everything
:flash:


----------



## imported_PoLgArA (Apr 4, 2002)

L

O

T

R

!
!
!

(neva seen potter,but lotr MUST be way better anyway.LotR,my preciousssss....)


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Apr 5, 2002)

LotR: FotR!!!! I love that movie!


----------



## Jessa (Apr 5, 2002)

yup! u got that rite!


----------



## Kitty (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas _
> *only cos he looks like hm-hm lynch-guy right Kitty? hehe
> :flash: *



definately

one problem with lotr

ya bum got sore after a while


----------



## Jessa (Apr 6, 2002)

lol, i know! the second time i went to see it, my bum went numb after the second hour!   :laugh2:


----------



## sweetbabe (Apr 7, 2002)

harry potter for me cos i got really bored when i went to see LOTR


----------



## Legolas (Apr 7, 2002)

Aaaw tis a shame SB have u read the book?
:flash:


----------



## Neo (Apr 7, 2002)

Gt to be Lord of the RIngs


----------



## Jessa (Apr 8, 2002)

yey! neo is a LOTR man!


----------



## Hermione (Apr 9, 2002)

I liked Harry Potter!:rolly2:


----------



## Legolas (Apr 9, 2002)

yaaa go Neo! Hermione - Duh your username is a bit of a clue! Did you not like LOTR at all? I liked HP to a certain degree...
:flash:


----------



## LI_Tam (Apr 9, 2002)

How can you compare them...one is  a childs movie...a highly excellent child movie, kinda like Toy Story, designed for children but adults can enjoy it. LOTR was intended for older audiences but they made the orcs blood black instead of read so it could be a PG and get more people into the cinema. They;re completely different...ok they're both about dealing with an evil Lord but ones set in a boarding school the other is a journey where danger is fought at every...step. 

In shallow mode I might be able to say that Orlando Bloom almost tipped the scale towards LOTR...BUT HP had Sean Biggerstaff (Oliver Wood) who not only looked good had one knee-melting accent...

So all in all they're both excellent. Accept for the fact that the actor who played HP really wasn't that good, Ron and Hermione were excellent. And LOTR did have its moments where u were more concerned with ur bum ache than the plot...tho those moments were rare and far between.

CONCLUSION: THEY WERE BOTH EXCELLENT. THEY'RE TOO DIFFERENT TO SAY WHICH WAS BEST AS THE PLOTS WERE TOO DIFFERENT.

In my opinion anyway... 


:rain:


----------



## sidewinder (Apr 10, 2002)

lord of the rings

nuff said


----------



## lisasg1 (Apr 10, 2002)

I loved them Both, I preferred the LOTR movie, but I like the Harry Potter book better. 
I have just started reading Lord of the Rings, and I'm almost positive that it will be my total fave by the end!


----------



## sidewinder (Apr 10, 2002)

i am reading the LOTR books should be done in a few days.
(i have an unsually high rate of reading) i read the first LOTR book in about half a day


----------



## lisasg1 (Apr 11, 2002)

I would read mine faster, but it's huge and heavy, I have one massive book with all the parts, indexes, etc. all in one!

It is too heavy to lug around at school and stuff, so I can only read at home.


----------



## Sinistra (Apr 13, 2002)

We have exactly the same poll in Harry Potter! LOL


----------



## LI_Tam (Apr 13, 2002)

> Sinistra: We have exactly the same poll in Harry Potter! LOL





> Shaun: Well if its in the Harry Potter section its going to be biased towards Harry Potter so here it might be more unbiased. But merging them here might be good.


----------



## lisasg1 (Apr 13, 2002)

It would be good to merge the polls!


----------



## LI_Tam (Apr 13, 2002)

The whole bias thing tho...


----------



## lisasg1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Yeah, I guess.


----------

